# Backwater Valve



## Thundering Turd (Jul 13, 2016)

I have been asked to install a 8" backwater valve at a new school I'm working on. The top of the valve has a removable cover for servicing and rodding of the drain. I will need to bring some type of sleeve to finished floor for access. I can fit a piece of 14" PVC over the fitting. It will be located in a high traffic area, and will need something like a cleanout cover to put over the pipe so people can walk on it. I've called all the suppliers in the area, and no one has anything for 14" pipe. I've installed a few of these years ago on houses. Those came with a plastic cover to put over the pipe. Obviously this will not work for this application. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

try an in ground sprinkler box with lid, or a meter pit and cover...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Manhole lid and frame


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Manhole lid


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure man hole kids fit over that 24" black plastic tubing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thundering Turd (Jul 13, 2016)

It's located in the cafeteria, so I was hoping to find something a little nicer looking.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thundering Turd said:


> It's located in the cafeteria, so I was hoping to find something a little nicer looking.


Box it out, pour concrete, get a square vault lid and frame, match grade, have the flooring guy cover it.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Like this...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

here you go http://www.kentstainless.com/our-products/stainlesssteelaccesscovers/internal-manholes


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

justme said:


> here you go http://www.kentstainless.com/our-products/stainlesssteelaccesscovers/internal-manholes


thats gona be one hell of a shipping expense..would those come with a pint of the best from that area?:laughing:


----------

